# Goat going downhill fast no clue why.



## messybun (Sep 5, 2020)

Update: My sweet girl unfortunately passed this morning and it looks like it was tetanus. I have a Pygmy goat that was looking a little off yesterday but I assumed it was the heat. This morning she was laying down a lot, and has just been getting worse. Her back legs seem a bit stiff and her head, ears, and tail are all drooping. She doesn’t seem to be feverish, she’s still ruminating, her eyes are clear, no signs of bloat. She’s been eating a little bit, and drinking well. She seems to be getting worse really fast, barely reacting to anything. I separated her and gave her a shot of vit B and penicillin, she barely twitched at the shot though. She also got vitamin e, electrolytes, probiotics, and apple cider vinegar. Does anyone have a clue what this could be or anything else to do for her?


----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 19, 2020)

Hello, what happened with you goat? Is he still hanging in there or did he recover? I wish I could help, but I ma no really experienced with any of this yet. I hope he is doing okay now!


----------



## messybun (Sep 19, 2020)

Misty13 said:


> Hello, what happened with you goat? Is he still hanging in there or did he recover? I wish I could help, but I ma no really experienced with any of this yet. I hope he is doing okay now!


I’m sorry, I thought I updated! Unfortunately she passed the next morning after I posted. I think it was Tetanus or something along those lines. So we vaccinated the rest of the herd just in case and everyone else is doing pretty well(aside from my goat who was bit by a spider a while back but she’s stable). Thank you for the response!


----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh, I'm sorry! It sucks when something like that happens! I'm sure you did your best!


----------

